# Hunt for antlers



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

This weekend I was able to get a hold of some deer antlers, and began
training Hugo to find them. He loves to track, so I figured it wouldn't be too
difficult to habituate some smell sensors on that scent.

Not rocket science, just went for walks in the woods where he can be off lead,
tossing it into the woods, hopefully so he didn't see it dive into the leaves, and would have to work his nose.
His amazing beek did what it does, and we had some serious fun, and he was excited to be working.










http://home.comcast.net/~oas/MH1207/

click above for more pics from the weekend.

It will be awhile before the deer start shedding antlers as they do late winter, 
but hopefully we'll have a new way to goof off and find some trophies while doing so!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

That's awesome! I love the picture of your boy, he's very handsome and proud of himself. 
Next you should train him to hunt for truffles and then you can really clean up!


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

That's a good way to start. I would consider doing some directional training with him. That way you have control over where he searches. In the woods, working off leash, control is never a bad thing.

DFrost


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

I would toss it, watch it, and stay still...if he was having a hard time, I'd point to where I thought it was, and he'd circle round that way. His recall is rock solid, wherever.
A few times I could see it, or a tip of it, and whenever he couldn't find it right away, he would eventually be on top of it in rather short order. He would be chewing and chattering on it, drinking it in...I was really happy with the quick progress, and he was really happy because he always is, but also excited for the "work".


----------



## Jack9211 (Nov 2, 2012)

Good work. We're going to try the same with Moose antlers this spring. Hope mine does as well.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

You could try leashing up the dog and then go hike a bit and hide the antler. Go back and release the dog and he should follow your scent right to the antler. Might be a bit of fun any ways.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Wish I could train mine to find antlers...lol...there are hundreds of deer in the Greenbelt by out house,,, I'll bet there's a fortune in dropped antlers out there.lol


----------

